# Is my car eligible for uberSELECT & uberBLACK?



## StevenChau935 (May 12, 2016)

Hello guys.

Can somebody tell me if my 2013 Nissan Maxima with leather seats, sunroof, navigation, climate seats, ect, is eligible for either uberSELECT or uberBLACK.

First, I don't want to spend all my money on TNC then after inspection or somehow Uber would say my vehicle is not eligible.

Secondly, I ask this because *I didn't see my vehicle in the approved vehicles list* and I'm about to get TNC so is there anybody been through this before? By the way, I'm living in Houston, TX.

Moreover, I saw this on Uber website but I'm not quite sure what does this paragraph mean, can somebody clarify it. Thanks.
*What if my vehicle is not listed?*
Vehicle eligibility for uberSELECT was determined based on rider feedback. The accepted vehicle list is limited to newer, luxury vehicles. These strict vehicle requirements are necessary to create a more upscale user experience.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Maybe Select in some markets....Uberblack is not only vehicle, but commercial insurance and licensure requirements. However I doubt the vehicle would qualify anyway.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm guessing no looking at the Houston Select list. In a lot of cities you need a fancy badge or it has to be a big SUV that is commonly used as a livery so it ends up eligible for UberSUV. Houston isn't quite as badge-snobby as Chicago, but it looks like it's only more lenient with SUVs and the Buick LaCrosse and VW CC. I lucked into a LaCrosse ride on UberX about a year ago. That car is seriously comfy, like much better than a Merc E-class comfy.

Then there is the Uber is smoking crack element, like a Lexus LS has to be a 2010+ but a Lincoln MKZ can be a 2009 and an Audi A4 can be a 2008. On the other hand it is Houston, so maybe the part that's really wrong is you can't drive a loaded full size quad cab pickup with a bed cover for Select. Ever look at the specs and options for a Ford F-150 King Ranch? Massaging seats anyone? Actually that's overkill, as long as it's a full size 4-door pickup with interior upgrades and you have a tonneau cover so my luggage doesn't get wet it should be good to go, but it isn't.


----------

